# Two Areas of Embarrassment



## dharmabean (Nov 25, 2012)

A: Since my hysterectomy ... I'm one hairy bitch. I have hair that grows on my chin. I'm constantly plucking. I was told that waxing won't matter because it's hormonal based.... Anyone else have this issue, if so, how do you manage? I'm feel like I have two day growth all the time. I'm sure it's not that bad, but, I'm fully aware it's there so I'm self conscious. 


B. Chub Rub. Under my belly I get like red sore spots from sweating, sitting, etc. Do you have this? If so, what do you use to manage or maintain it?


Don't judge, it's taken a long time for me to actually finally post about this.:huh:


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 25, 2012)

I have the chin hair thing I pluck them in a perfect world were I a rich bitch I would go have the laser treatment stuff that permanently removes them 

and I get that as well some people say powder others say a certain cream neither really help me

reminds me I need to find someone who can sew I had an idea for underwear that would help this problem but its not out in the world as yet

Hugs your not alone


----------



## Donna (Nov 25, 2012)

No judgment here. 

I have fought the battle of misplaced/overgrown hair since my hyst in 2001. The chin and lip area is the worst, and since I am very fair and my hair is dark, it shows from a mile away! I've tried every depilatory under the sun, waxed, tweezed and even shaved. I looked into laser treatments but my wallet said no. I've been told that it would lessen if I went on HRT, however because there is history of breast cancer in my family and my own cancer history, my doctor advised me against HRT. So I wax, pluck, bleach and shave so I don't become the bearded fat lady (can you hear the hurdy gurdy playing?) 

Do talk to your doctor, if you haven't already, about the hair growth and get your sugar and hormones tested. Excessive hair growth in women is a sign of insulin resistence. 


Chub rub is major pain for a lot of big women. There are a lot of anti-chafing treatments out there. I use Monistat's Anti-Chafing Gel just about all year round. I always wear cotton undies, wash the area with anti-bacterial soap and in the summertime I will take a paper towel and tuck it under my pannus. I've heard some ladies mention they use antiperspirant. Just avoid using any kind of powder, especially any with talc. powder seems to mix with sweat and makes things worse, IMHO.


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 25, 2012)

I am fair skinned, from being Irish. I am also very dark haired, from being Native American. In the summer time my 'stach doesn't show too bad, but in the winter for some reason it's darker. My chin hairs are constant. I'm too scared to shave because I don't want to send up with twice as much to pluck... so I just continue to pluck.

I don't have insurance right now to check back with the doctors. But, they kept my ovaries in me with the hysterectomy. They opted not to do HRT with me, because of the ovaries and the cancer scare that lead to the hysterectomy. I know I feel different, my voice is lower. I'm hairier. It's frustrating.

Ty, very very much for the tips on the anti-chafing gel.


----------



## indy500tchr (Nov 25, 2012)

I have had hair problems since my teens. I have spent thousands of dollars in laser hair removal (about 8 treatments) and it didn't help one bit. I just shave daily and pluck if I can. Plucking usually gives me red bumps and ingrown hairs so I try to stick to shaving as much as possible.

I feel your pain


----------



## moore2me (Nov 26, 2012)

For the red bumps in the face area from plucking or acne, my doctor (I actually visited about 4 dermatologists in the last 15 years) give me some mild corticosteroid cream. They milder the better cause the strong stuff can cause thinning of the skin. It is a prescription item.

Be careful to keep your hands, tweezers, pillowcase - anything you use on your face clean. (I use baby wipes to wash/wipe my face off with. No washcloth.) There is so much staph infection germs that the openings at hair follicles are great places for germs to enter.

For the groin area, under the pannus, the waist, the boobs, etc. I get best results with Destin. It is a white cream for baby's diaper rash and it will make that rash/irritation go away almost overnight. Walmart and other stores have a store brand too and sell it in tubes and tubs. It is usually stocked where the baby products are. It is mainly zinc oxide so it is a white paste. It is over-the-counter and available by many other names. It is inexpensive too. I usually buy a tub and how long it lasts depends on how hot it is outside and how much I sweat.


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 26, 2012)

I totally adore you M2M


----------



## penguin (Nov 26, 2012)

I use a zinc and castor oil cream used for nappy rash for my chafing, which works really well. I need to get more  I'm scraping the bottom of the tub at the moment to deal with the chafe I've got, which is quite sore.


----------



## Jah (Nov 26, 2012)

I have problems with thick dark hair on the chin. I've found that using an electric shaver is best and shaving it every day.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Nov 27, 2012)

I have downy fair hair on my arms and a few on my legs, also a few dense hairs on the chin. While they're all blonde (ruling me out as a laser candidate), I hate it, but my skin is really sensitive and doesn't react well to plucking. Hate the chemical depilatories. I rarely shave my legs since you cant see the hair, but had to try something. So I just got that Nono! thing. I used it on my arms to test it. I can't do the face for a while, as I'm going through laser treatment for my rosacea. The process worked fine, regrowth is fine, maybe less? I'll let you know how it goes. 

I get the pannus issue every once in a while. I usually put a little Bacitracin on it. Or Boudreaux's Butt Paste. It's a diaper cream that works as other things- minor burns, insect bites, etc. It's beige-colored, smells of vanilla. I love it.


----------



## annabellethecat (Dec 1, 2012)

Please don't be embarrassed. You are NOT alone. I have met many women, even some thin woman, who struggle with facial hair. I have been dealing with facial hair since I was a teenager. I have tried shaving, electrolysis (very expensive, didn't work) and laser hair treatments (very pricey, worked for a while). I am now trying Aldoctone which is an anti-androgen pill. It is too soon to tell if it will help or not. I also pluck which helps but is tedious. I also recommend Monistat chafe lotion. It works really well.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 1, 2012)

I use the same gel that Donna uses "Monistat's Anti-Chafing Gel". It's amazing and goes on silky.

I also get dark, bristly hairs on my neck and chin and pluck every day. Electric razors work well too but you have to be careful using them or you can get razor burn.


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 1, 2012)

You gals are totally great! Thank you so much for chipping in, offering advice and helping me with the struggle. I get so embarrassed over my chin hair... you guys are great.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Dec 1, 2012)

I've had chin hair for years. Went through the hassle and cost of trying every new trick that came out, then finally decided life is too short to obsess about it. I shave my chin in the shower every morning using Aveeno Shave Gel and a disposable razor. Fast, easy, not life altering.

I also have a fuzzy area on my lower back / upper butt, but folks who are privileged to see that area don't seem to mind it much


----------

